# Fractured Wrist



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I've had a cast on my arms a total of 8 times. I think 2 or 3 times, my thumb was immobile. It definitely is a pain in the ass. The biggest pain in the ass one I had, though, was when I had one that went past my elbow. Now that sucks.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> Okay So pre-season I fell on some ice and braced myself with my left hand. At first I thought it was a real bad sprain. Still hurting me two months later I decide to get it checked out, and it turns out its been fractured this whole time. I've been riding on it a shit ton too.
> /vote me for forum uber badass. :laugh:
> 
> But worse thing is, is that I have to get a cast for 2-3 months where my thumb is immobile, so no more gdamn modern warfare. Anyone else done somethin similar to this?


Wow sounds just like me bro. Landed on my wrist coming off a rail, unstrapped and hiked back up thinking I just stoved it. Guy behind me in line said my wrist wasn't right. Went to a hosptial and they said it was a sprain. 3 days of searing pain later and I went to an orthopedic surgeon. Told me it was broken and on my last xray it showed as being broken in 3 places. I had really bad swelling right after it happened so I kinda knew the hospital was full of bs.

I'm assuming a bone wasn't displaced, if it was broken badly enough, in which case you're lucky it didn't cause permanent damage and needed surgery. I got lucky with that too. Wearing a cast is no fun, I had mine for 2 months, but you don't want to lose motion in your wrist.

Just out of curiosity, was it your scaphoid that was broken?


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yup I was out the game for a few months myself with this bad boy, except this was from a motorcycle accident but I had the cast that went past the elow too. that one blows, after a week I cut off the elbow part so I could bend it, it made me have the crazy anxious claustrophobic feeling so it had to go lol. also broke the thumb on my opposite hand 4 times but the short cast isnt that bad. its not the cast that sux, for me its when they take it off and everythings all tight and cramped and you cant move shit for a week or so no matter how much you try your joints are LOCKED. lol


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

BurtonX8 said:


> Wow sounds just like me bro. Landed on my wrist coming off a rail, unstrapped and hiked back up thinking I just stoved it. Guy behind me in line said my wrist wasn't right. Went to a hosptial and they said it was a sprain. 3 days of searing pain later and I went to an orthopedic surgeon. Told me it was broken and on my last xray it showed as being broken in 3 places. I had really bad swelling right after it happened so I kinda knew the hospital was full of bs.
> 
> I'm assuming a bone wasn't displaced, if it was broken badly enough, in which case you're lucky it didn't cause permanent damage and needed surgery. I got lucky with that too. Wearing a cast is no fun, I had mine for 2 months, but you don't want to lose motion in your wrist.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, was it your scaphoid that was broken?


Wow were like broken brothers. haha, but yeah it was my scaphoid. The doc said that if i would of waited longer I could have lost my bone and needed surgery. The immobile thing is going to suck, I dont know what I'm going to do with myself for 3 months of no xbox, maybe renew my World of Warcraft account :laugh:. But regardless, I'm not letting it hold me back from riding. Damn keystone and it being really fuckin icy all the damn time.

excuse the french.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

You are lucky if the scahphoid fracture was non-displaced and did not require surgery since many require surgery. I broke my wrist last year on a Euro snowboarding trip in a similar way after falling on an icy area and had to have surgery since it was displaced and unstable. The only good thing about surgery was that I only needed to wear a cast for 2 weeks and was able to start moving my wrist right away. I hate casts. I am getting wrist guards before the next snowboard trip to try to avoid a similar fracture.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

they had to do all that ^ for a scahphoid fracture? mine was a scahphoid break also, it broke straight in half and they just slapped a screw in it and called it a day.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> they had to do all that ^ for a scahphoid fracture? mine was a scahphoid break also, it broke straight in half and they just slapped a screw in it and called it a day.


It was not a scaphoid fracture. I had a fracture on the other side of the wrist joint - it was an unstable distal radius fracture and a volar locking plate and screws were used to fix it. I am lucky that it healed great and I have no pain and full motion now.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

NYSnow said:


> It was not a scaphoid fracture. I had a fracture on the other side of the wrist joint - it was an unstable distal radius fracture and a volar locking plate and screws were used to fix it. I am lucky that it healed great and I have no pain and full motion now.


yeaaaaa you are definitely lucky, I only have about 60% motion in it. which means no more palm pushups, straight knuckles for me lol. when its locked straight theres no pain but thats about the only time. At least I could still hit the bag with no problem.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> yeaaaaa you are definitely lucky, I only have about 60% motion in it. which means no more palm pushups, straight knuckles for me lol. when its locked straight theres no pain but thats about the only time. At least I could still hit the bag with no problem.


Yep - I have that problem too. I have not been able to do pushups anymore and probably am lacking only a couple of degrees of full extension in my wrist. For me it is not really a problem since I did not do pushups before the fracture and did not plan to do them after it either.  I have full flexion and almost full extension.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> Wow were like broken brothers. haha, but yeah it was my scaphoid. The doc said that if i would of waited longer I could have lost my bone and needed surgery. The immobile thing is going to suck, I dont know what I'm going to do with myself for 3 months of no xbox, maybe renew my World of Warcraft account :laugh:. But regardless, I'm not letting it hold me back from riding. Damn keystone and it being really fuckin icy all the damn time.
> 
> excuse the french.


To semi-quote my orthopedic doc when I was getting the cast "I know you're still going to snowboard on it..."
Years ago when I broke my hand I went snowboarding and broke the cast. Same doc. Just be careful. 

*Legal warning: do not take this as advice, I did this but you should not* My old k2 mitts fit over the cast nicely without the liner


----------

